# can someone help me understand...



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

...how obedience events work? are obedience events only for pure breed dogs? or also for mix dogs? how do you start? what do you need to start?
i just tried to figure it out myself, but its confusing. i don't see through all the info? 
would really appreciate if someone could explain...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have no experience with it, but maybe you could try to find an obedience club in your area? I _think _it is only for AKC registered dogs, but mixed breeds may register with the AKC as "All American" in order to compete.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Go to AKC.org and read the obedience rules and regulations


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know where you live, but try to find a club or trainer in your area. You can take classes in basic obedience and Rally-0. If you are specifically looking into competitive obedience, find a trainer who has put titles on their dogs. AKC now allows mixed breed entries.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you. I tried to look it up on the website but i just cant find how u start. I will call the local dig training club.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> Go to AKC.org and read the obedience rules and regulations


That would definitely be the first step.

Second step ... attend some trials/obedience events as a spectator. 

Third step ... might be training/volunteering to be a ring steward for correction matches. Doing this should give you a pretty good inside look at the way things work.

At that point you can decide whether there is further interest, and whether formal obedience is a good fit for you and your dog.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

thats a good advice. thanks


----------

